# Freezing Rabbit Meat



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Can Anyone Tell Me How Long Rabbit Meat Will Stay Good If I Vaccum Seal It And Put It In The Freezer? MY SWEETHEART gave me a new one and i want to be ready for butchering day.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I *think* rabbit is the same as any other meat. 
From http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=1006011203559

It is generally accepted that meat will keep in the freezer up to a year as long as it was frozen while still fresh, and has been solidly frozen the entire time. Packaging of the meat has an effect on the quality as, for example, vacuum-packed meat will last longer and have little to no freezer burn. If not vacuum-packed, I suggest freezing meat in plastic wrap or aluminum foil, eliminating as much air as possible to avoid freezer burn.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Another perspective:
Properly handled food stored in a freezer at 0Â°F (-18 Â°C) will always be safe as long as it hasnât thawed. The food is safe because the bacteria has entered a dormant stage. For best quality, store frozen raw ground meats no more than 3 to 4 months; cooked meats, 2 to 3 months. Storage for a long period of time is not dangerous, but flavors and textures can deteriorate. For this reason, date packages before you put them in the freezer.

Initial freezing is most efficient if the packages are placed on the lowest shelf of the freezer in a single layer. Once frozen, they can be stacked on the shelves. Freezing meat will only be safe and effective if the freezer temperature is accurate. Check the freezer temperature frequently with a thermometer. 

http://web.extension.uiuc.edu/meatsafety/storing/freezer.html


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank You, I Just Went Back To Check Replies


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> Another perspective:
> Properly handled food stored in a freezer at 0Â°F (-18 Â°C) will always be safe as long as it hasnât thawed. The food is safe because the bacteria has entered a dormant stage. For best quality, store frozen raw ground meats no more than 3 to 4 months; cooked meats, 2 to 3 months. Storage for a long period of time is not dangerous, but flavors and textures can deteriorate. For this reason, date packages before you put them in the freezer.
> 
> Initial freezing is most efficient if the packages are placed on the lowest shelf of the freezer in a single layer. Once frozen, they can be stacked on the shelves. Freezing meat will only be safe and effective if the freezer temperature is accurate. Check the freezer temperature frequently with a thermometer.
> ...


 Something else to note-- the lower the fat levels in the meat, the longer the shelf life is-- frozen or raw!!!


----------

